# Jenn-Air cooktop CVG2420W spark module replacement



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

My Jenn-Air downdraft cooktop model# CVG2420W seem to have mind of it's own for igniter spark. Sometime it won't spark at all, some time it will keep sparking even though it's already lit. Sometime issue is with only one burner and otheretime none of the burner igniter-spark work correctly. 
From what I gather, I might need to replace 'spark module'. Do you agree ?

What I need help is with how do I get to 'spark module' for replacement. Is it from top ? I.e. pull knobs, unscrew side steel metal piece, remove glass top ... etc

Or do I need to disassemble the whole thing ? Have you worked on this model ? How should I approach this job ?

Thanks for your response !


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

to replace spark module you will have to remove cooktop or look underneath . Some have an access panel on the underside of the cooktop


----------



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't see any access panel on the underside of the cooktop, CVG2420W. I don't see any screw head from underneath.


----------



## anku (Jun 18, 2009)

*Cooktop is working GREAT finally *

I had trouble figuring out how to get to spark module. After much planning and search, I was able to figure it out. Here is what I had to do for my jenn-air cooktop model.

Steps :
1. Pull out all knobs (I had 4 burner knobs and one for the fan). Just pull it straight up and it will come out without breaking anything. Later to put it in place just push them back it.

2. There are 2 screw screws on metal frame which keep glass knob marking plate (i.e. high and low type markings for burners). Take it out.

3. Now glass place will be freed and comes out.

4. Now you can metal plate with 4 plastic thingie (don't know what it's called) under the knob. I had trouble figuring out how to take this metal plate out to get access to spark module. There are 8 torx type (i.e. 2 per round plastic under the burner), take them out. 

5. At this point metal plate will be free and you can just turn it sideways without disconnecting any electricals.

6. Now you should be able to see spark module. In my case there were 2 screws on the front and a hard to reach nut on the back. Just take out front 2 screws and wiggle spark module free from back nut. No need to work with back nut .. it's hard to reach and not needed to be loosened.

7. Just tranfer all electrical wires one by one from old spark module to new spark module and viola !! :jester:

Pictures are available at :

https://plus.google.com/11609100682...V38QMZJm3bBDyeoTub9h8gAcInfgpVZC_-eDwM&cfem=1


----------

